# Chat room



## bizzy323 (Jul 24, 2005)

how come no one ever goes in the chat room?


----------



## mariofromontario (Jul 25, 2005)

~wondered that myself bizzy.


----------



## sQ_jEm (Jul 29, 2005)

whoa theres a chatroom? then why would anyone waste their time in forum?


----------

